# Visa run to dibba musandam possible?



## rch502 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi there,

I've been reading various blogs etc and I'm a bit confused!

I'd like to know if it is possible to do a visa extension run at Dibba/Musandam border point in Oman.

I'm planning a trip there to that region for 3 or 4 days, but I also need to do a get a new 30 day visa too for UAE. I have read on some places that it is possible at Dibba to get stamped out and back into the UAE and others that say it is not possible!!!

Anyone know for certain?

Also any idea how much this costs with a British passport?


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Go towards Hatta, Oman and exit the UAE (as in get an exit stamp). Once you get to the Omani Customs, tell them you need to enter and exit to go back to the UAE. He will double stamp you (in n'out), charge you (200 I think) and then you go back towards the UAE and they will give you a visit visa valid for 30 days upon arrival. Very easy process. I did it last year when I was in need of extra juice. 

If you are doing a trip to Oman for a couple days, then just go to Oman and come back, simple.

Good luck!


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

And about Dibba/Musandam, its a border point, so it should be the same process.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

No, you can't do it at Dibba.

The border crossing point at Dibba is more of an inconvinience than a full-on crossing point.

There is talk of them installing a full border crossing at Dibba, but hopefully this won't happen. If it does, it will add on considerable time to get to Dibba


----------



## rch502 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you guys! Hatta it is then!


----------

